# What do you think about Thaikovskii ?



## Yukaweber (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi !
I'm Yukaweber a Japanese university student .
I belong to the orchestra club, and really love the piceis composed by Thsikovskii.
I especially like the Symphony no.5 and Symphony no.6.
Melodious phrases and sentimental harmony make me so comfortable and also excited.
I hope to play them by graduating from the university.
Could u tell me how you think about Thaikovskii?
I want to enjoy talking about him with u!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Yukaweber said:


> Hi !
> I'm Yukaweber a Japanese university student .
> I belong to the orchestra club, and really love the piceis composed by Thsikovskii.
> I especially like the Symphony no.5 and Symphony no.6.
> ...


I love the 6th symphony! Don't know the 5th as well but have you heard the 4th?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Tchaikovsky - or less used it's Chaikovski. The 6th is a favorite of mine, the 5th was too at one time. You ought to hear the 1st and 3rd, if you haven't.

And welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

The 4th is my personal favorite, but the 5th and 6th are both excellent in their own right. I'm sad to say that I haven't heard 1-3 often enough to really form an opinion on them, though.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

If you like the symphonies you should also check out his Concertos and Ballets; they are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I quite like all the symphonies. When I was first getting into classical music, Tchaikovski was one of my absolute favorites, and I was particularly enamored of Symphony 1 ("Winter Dreams"). Only recently have I begun to really explore his work again. I picked up a copy of all 6 of his symphonies by Karajan as well as the last 3 by Gergiev. I also picked up Gergiev's recording of _The Nutcracker_ which I found quite eye-opening. After the symphonies, the next thing I would explore is the piano concerto... especially in the classic Van Cliburn recording.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Tchaikovsky kind of baffles me at times, at others I love him. I haven't gotten into any of the symphonies or concertos much yet, (I suspect eventually I will) I hear moments I enjoy in there. I have always really enjoyed his Nutcracker and Swan Lake Ballets a lot as well as his Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture.


----------



## Yukaweber (Nov 24, 2011)

I have ever listened to the 1st, the 4th, the 5th, and the 6th.
And I have worked on the 1st and Nutcracker.
Every symphonies have so melodious phrases!

The 5th begin with clarinet's soli part ,which is very dark 
but also includes something which let us have some expectation, I think.

The 1st , sometimes said as a trashy work of Thaikovskii, 
makes me see a certain beautiful sight.

I try to listen to other works of him.

Do you have some favorite passages of his works?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Yukaweber said:


> I have ever listened to the 1st, the 4th, the 5th, and the 6th.
> And I have worked on the 1st and Nutcracker.
> Every symphonies have so melodious phrases!
> 
> ...


yes
5:43-8:00 is magic for me.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My take on his symphonies.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Yukaweber said:


> I have ever listened to the 1st, the 4th, the 5th, and the 6th.
> And I have worked on the 1st and Nutcracker.
> Every symphonies have so melodious phrases!
> 
> ...


Yes: the entire third movement from his 4th symphony. A lot of people hate the pizzicato ostinato, but I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Interesting that no-one has mentioned the superb (but un-numbered) _Manfred_ Symphony - probably the best of them all.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Kopachris said:


> The 4th is my personal favorite


Then we are kindred spirits!

But please, folks, remember that any discussion of Tchaikovsky's symphonies means 1-6 *and the Manfred!!!* That work is close to my heart, and it's always left out of cycles (I noticed recently that Gergiev/LSO is doing a cycle that excludes this fantastic work). It is undoubtedly one of my favourite works of all time. Listen to it recorded by Petrenko if you want to be convinced.

His _Francesca da Rimini_ is also amazingly hellish - Eschenbach's recording particularly brings out the brimstone!

EDIT: Thank you Delicious Manager!


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm by no means a Tchaikovsky fan, in fact I have a love/hatred relationship with his music. Of his symphonies the one that I like the most is his 4th (I know 2nd to 6th; don't know _Manfred_).

I think that his best music is to be found in his operas.

Most important: there is a lot of difference between performances. Personally I prefer the rough style of the russian masters: Mravinsky, Markevich, Khaikin, and hate the mellifluous sound of some western conductors.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Here is Mariss Jansons' recording of the _Manfred_ Symphony.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

IMO, his underrated and seldom heard 2d. and 3s. symphonic suites are some of the best music he ever composed.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I strongly disliked his music when I was younger (back in the '70s). Then a few years ago I heard Rozhdestvensky's recording of the 6th symphony, and it all opened up to me. Now I have a lot of recordings of his music. I probably shouldn't say this out loud, but I like the 2nd symphony. But now that winter is upon us, I need to pull out the 1st. 

Nice to meet you! The clarinet can be a beast - if you don't treat it right, it will squeak at you - but played well, it is beautiful. I think Brahms was the world's gift to clarinets (maybe more a gift to listeners than players; I understand they aren't very easy to play).


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

What do you think about his chamber music?
So far I've heard his sextet (Souvenir De Florence) and his Piano Trio, both I loved and enjoyed quite a lot.
Have you got any other suggestions?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know if it's because of associations I unconsciously made with the 6th Symphony when listening to it for the first few times, but I also find that work particularly other-worldly - in the same sense, in fact, as I do with Brahms's Deutsches Requiem.

Those are probably the only two pieces I know of that I have this particular reaction to, but I just have a wonderful sensation of timelessness when listening to them, and though I know I'm listening to Brahms or Tchaikovsky, it sounds as though it isn't even them - like they were just channelling something from another world. If I were religious, well... you know what I'd say, but thankfully I'm not.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Chrythes said:


> What do you think about his chamber music?
> So far I've heard his sextet (Souvenir De Florence) and his Piano Trio, both I loved and enjoyed quite a lot.
> Have you got any other suggestions?


Get his 3 string quartets, his Rococo Variations and pezzo capriccioso for cello and orch,, and of course fis violin concerto. And if you want rarities, go to Youtube. There you'll find his flute concerto (!!).among many other short early symphonic works.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm really in love with the violin concerto right now. And of course the 6th is wonderful. That 4th is probably equally great. The 5th is solid. 

Definitely try the Violin concerto. The first two piano concertos are great. 

And of course the ballets, Sleeping Beauty in particular.

Eugen Onegin is one of the great operas


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm honestly not sure I'd pick Brahms in a head to head violin concerto comparison. Brahms sounds better written but right now I think i find the Tchaikovsy more compelling


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Love Tchaikovsky. The first symphony I ever heard live was his 4th...I'm still in love with that work. I still have a lot of him to explore though.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Lisztian said:


> Love Tchaikovsky. The first symphony I ever heard live was his 4th...I'm still in love with that work. I still have a lot of him to explore though.


The 2nd Symphony of Tchaikovsky may have been my first concert now that I think about. I think that symphony is wonderful. I've never heard a Tchaikovsky work that was not enjoyable.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

DavidMahler said:


> The 2nd Symphony of Tchaikovsky may have been my first concert now that I think about. I think that symphony is wonderful. I've never heard a Tchaikovsky work that was not enjoyable.


I actually haven't heard his second symphony! Got a recommendation for a recording? And I agree. Never heard a Tchaikovsky work that wasn't enjoyable.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

I like Jansons in all the symphonies 

The second symphony is a very good work. Just doesn't really sound as much like Tchaikovsky


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

DavidMahler said:


> I like Jansons in all the symphonies
> 
> The second symphony is a very good work. Just doesn't really sound as much like Tchaikovsky


I'll look into it!


----------



## Yukaweber (Nov 24, 2011)

I love 1st movement of Symphony no.5.
Especially a passage like a folk song!

I have never listened to the Manfred Symphony;-( 
There are so many pieces I don't know, I try to heard them to understand Thaikovskii more crearly!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Not very favor to Thaikovskii's string quartet, but his Sextet, Souvenir De Florence is a beautiful works. Loves his Violin Concerto.... and just last week I watched the Black Swan. I think that Ballet score is awesome as well.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I recently bought a set of Tchaikovsky's String Quartets/Souvenir De Florence (see below) and am very taken with these works, especially the 1st SQ and the Souvenir DF.










As far as Tchaikovsky's other works go, I love the 1st and 4-6th Symphonies, the Manfred Symphony, the Violin Concerto and the Symphonic Poems (which are also available in a nice boxed set


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Tchaikovsky is one of my favorite composers (if not my favorite). I love his symphonies too!! They are what got me into classical music (particularly his Fifth). The Sixth in now my favorite though. One other piece you might look into is his Marche Slave. Another great orchestral work. 





I'm not sure how versed you are in the composer's life, but he suffered severe depression throughout his life. One of the causes (or at least something that highly irritated it) was the rejection and constant criticism from the popular group of Russian composers known as "The Five." They felt like Tchaikovsky was not including enough "nationalism" in his music and was displaying too much of an influence of traditional European composers. One of the reasons they felt this way was because of his excessive use of Sonata Form, which he makes use of in the outer movements of his Symphonies. Just a little fact for you.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tchiakovsky's operas and violin concertos are wonderful to hear too .


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

The ballets are simply magical.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

My one of most favourite composer Tchaikovsky. Maybe for some advance classical music lovers his music too soft too nice. Or I am in wrong to say like that.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Albert7 said:


> *Tchiakovsky's* operas and* violin concertos *are wonderful to hear too .


Wishful thinking. Mr. T wrote only one violin concerto, though I wish he composed more.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Levanda said:


> My one of most favourite composer Tchaikovsky. Maybe for some advance classical music lovers his music too soft too nice. Or I am in wrong to say like that.


I have a soft spot for the Violin Concerto and the surprisingly robust and interesting string quartets, which are not infrequent visitors to my turntable.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

My favorite pieces are: Violin Concerto, 5th Symphony, Eugene Onegin


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

What do I think of Tchaikovsky? 

I think he was the greatest melodist of all time.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

The symphonic poems Francesca da Rimini and Romeo and Juliet must be heard. The first movement of the Manfred Symphony makes a great poem on its own; the other movements don't rise to its level.

I like all of the symphonies, but favor 4 and 6.

Opera was, arguably, his main focus. Eugene Onegin and the Queen of Spades is where I would start with those.


----------

